# Tri Costa Korean Zombie Signature Shirt



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Buy Korean Zombie Shirt here 

Have gotten great feedback for posting this up on other forums so I thought I'd share.

As most of you may know, Chan Sung "The Korean Zombie" Jung went on an absolute 3-round war against Leonard Garcia in WEC 48: Aldo vs. Faber.

Dana White honoured the man by wearing the Tri Costa Korean Zombie Signature T-Shirt at the UFC 113 Weigh-ins.










Tri Coasta Korean Zombie Signature T-Shirt | MMAGearGuide.net

Buy Korean Zombie Shirt here


----------

